# (Uber) Whatsit #99



## 480sparky (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Ernicus (Jul 1, 2012)

my last UV filter

muahahhaa


----------



## Kazooie (Jul 1, 2012)

Those shiny rope flag things at car dealerships. :3


----------



## sm4him (Jul 2, 2012)

some kind of white material. Only I did think the "fibers" would be so jumbled up in material.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 2, 2012)

Mung bean threads. 

But it's not. They are big.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't some wires come covered in some kind of an insulated mesh thing? Like where you have several small coated wires and they are all bundled together with this "mesh" wrapping and then the whole thing is covered so it looks like a single wire. Wow, what a bad explanation. 
Anyway, It seems like I've seen that before. And I imagine that if I'd seen that enlarged by a lot, it would look like this.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 2, 2012)

This morning's hint:

This is most likely in your bathroom.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 2, 2012)

hmm, is it a towel or a carpet?


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 2, 2012)

Cotton Ball???    Do I get chicken dinner?!?!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 2, 2012)

One of those scrubber scrunchies that you use in the shower instead of a washcloth.

My descriptor skills seem to be sorely lacking this morning.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 2, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Cotton Ball???    Do I get chicken dinner?!?!



Oooh, cotton ball! I think you just might be onto something!


----------



## FireDiva (Jul 2, 2012)

Toilet paper


----------



## Aloicious (Jul 2, 2012)

Q-tip


----------



## snowbear (Jul 2, 2012)

480sparky said:


> This morning's hint:
> 
> This is most likely in your bathroom.


A cocoon hanging from the outhouse ceiling? 
:mrgreen:


----------



## baturn (Jul 2, 2012)

Dental floss?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 2, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> Q-tip


----------



## Aloicious (Jul 2, 2012)

score! chicken dinner time.

great uber macro pic.


----------

